# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  السلام عليكم محتاج فلاشة لي core prime G360h mt6572

## yassinefesi

CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E7000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x0+0x0
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  id:ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.2
  version:4.2.2
  model:SM-G360H
  brand:alps
  manufacturer:alps
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x880000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0x880000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0x900000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0x980000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1180000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1B80000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2580000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x25A0000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2600000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2C00000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3200000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x3240000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x32C0000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x3FC0000  Size:0x2F800000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x337C0000  Size:0x17800000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x4AFC0000  Size:0x40000000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x8AFC0000  Size:0x5B140000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000
  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x0
>>Done.

----------


## hafsi

شكرا أخي على مجهوداتك

----------

